# 1968 Schwinn Stingray Coppertone Standard Model J38-6 One Owner



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2021)

Picked this up from a local guy and he still had the original bill of sale. The bike is not really that nice but I am glad to get it.
The rear tire is wrong and the seat is ripped. There is considerable copper paint loss down to silver base coat on the left chain stay and top bar....looks like an attempt was made to clean the bike with incompatible chemicals.

🙂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 22, 2021)

Paint loss ,shmaint loss that is a great bike. Nice grab. When you can post some more pics would like to know what removed factory paint.


----------



## whitecoyote (Aug 22, 2021)

I hope you didn't pay more than $51.95 for the bike. 😂


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2021)

No idea what chemical was used, the damage happened before I picked the bike up. The seller wasn't offering any information.

Over the years I have experienced this many times. The owner figures they will clean the bike to make it more presentable. I have seen everything from Scotch Brite on chrome to 409 and Simple Green on chainguard and fork dart silk screening.

Good communication is key. I dropped the ball on this one.
😎🤪


----------



## sworley (Aug 22, 2021)

The world is paved with good intentions, eh?

I bought a bike this past week and the seller was texting me about cleaning it up. I immediately texted her back and said verbatim DON’T TOUCH IT!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2021)

This one may have been stored next to swimming pool chemicals? I have heard other collectors experience that scenario.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 22, 2021)

Great find there Joe! Looks like a nice Murray Eliminator slick on the back of that one too.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks, Rob.

Worked on the bike today. Replaced the seat from a local collector and tires. Knocked most of the rust off everything. Just need to clean up the pedals and bottom bracket then it will be ready to go.


----------



## stoney (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice find Joe.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 22, 2021)

nice find looking good !!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 24, 2021)

Finished!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 24, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 1467503
> 
> View attachment 1467504



I can't see it.


----------



## stoney (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey Joe, can't view the pics


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 24, 2021)

Now I can , really sweet job Joe.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 25, 2021)

nice job !!


----------

